

Ask HN: Which web/mobile app would you like to see that doesn't exist yet? - anujkk

Which web/mobile application would you like to see or develop that doesn't exist yet(or needs improvement)? I'm looking for some ideas for my next weekend project. The idea needn't be big. It can be even a small idea like some jQuery plugin. Anything that can be useful and fun.
======
mw63214
<http://theinternetwishlist.com/>

